# [Question nulle !!] Au moins vous êtes prévénus...[résolu]

## sady

 :Embarassed: 

A koi ça sert les ebuilds, puisque quand je veux installer un soft je fais direct un : emerge machin

et le fichier utilisé est *.tar.gz

Alors c'est quoi les fichiers *.ebuild ??

merci

sady (qu'a encore rien compris !!!)

----------

## TGL

Pour faire court: le tar.gz c'est les ingrédients, le .ebuild la recette, et emerge le cuisinier. Et toi t'as tout ça à domicile, quand avec d'autres distribs tu aurais du te contenter de .rpm, .deb et autres Findus, certes pratiques, mais peu goûteux.

Bon, maintenant, si tu veux une explication plus détaillée, ok, mais... plutôt demain.

----------

## sady

pas besoin j'ai capté !!!

Merci pour la métaphore qui m'a bien éclairé !!

sady

----------

